# Constipation- Does Aloe Vera Juice work?



## 20385 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been dealing with constipation for most of my life. I am now 33 and have tried drinking more water, eating fiber cereal for breakfast, drinking fiber shakes, living off of apples and carrots, taking milk of magnesia pills. Everything has worked for a little while but then I have to go to something else. I am looking for something else now and have come across Aloe Vera Juice. I found this website while looking for information. I have never been diagnosed with IBS or anything. Everytime I talk to my Dr. about my situation he says drink more water, eat more fiber. I am doing that and it does not work. I can go two weeks without having a BM and when I do have one it is hard rabbit pelets. I figured I would give this a try and see if someone having the same problem could help.


----------



## 13312 (Dec 2, 2005)

It sounds like you should try taking Zelnorm - it works pretty well.Also, taking 4000 mg raw, plain vitamin c on an empty stomach 3 or 4 minutes before bed will work wonders. I do it every night.Hope this helps you


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

If you plan to drink Aloe Vera juice, first rub it on your skin and wait to see if you get an alergic reaction to it. My skin turns bright red when I do it.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

melloah,you sound like me, that fiber and diet, water just don't do it. do ask your dr. for zelnorm. I take zelnorma and miralax and it seems to be doing well. it took a while for it to kick in but its better thatn being bloated by mega doses of fiber...best wishes to you. also if your dr. won't listen, I suggest a new dr.!!!


----------

